# Trout fishing lakes northern France/Belgium?



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

I am off touring Northern France and Belgium next week and would like to do some fly fishing, but the web has not thrown up much in the way of suitable Trout Lakes, I wondered if the members on here knew of any?

Kim


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not much help but I am having the same trouble as you.
If I come across anything usefull I will add to post.


Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My fishing buddy over here (French Paul) who has a 12 bedroom Château hotel in northern France about a hour away from Calais, says the only fishing around about him is trout fishing on rivers so he doesn't bother fishing in France.

He is a carp man and only fishes down on our lakes with us, I will ask him about where to trout fish near him when he comes back here for our first match a week next Saturday..

Ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Get a light Carp rod, a bag of chum mixer, a bigger net, and fish for Carp. loads of lakes and great fun off the surface 8) .


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Does carp taste like trout
DAve p


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

No, but its safer for any accident prone or clumsy anglers. Folk that may catch hooks in their ear on the back cast or mistake their foot for the fish when using a priest will find Carp angling more comfortable. This fish is also immune to the sounds of fisherman riding on motorbikes.

And there's loads on the continent!

The Belgians (it would be them) have a recipe for Carp if you insist.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Does carp taste like trout
> DAve p


No, chicken.


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

I have never eaten Carp but the Eastern Europeans have them for their Christmas lunch apparently!

Maybe I'll have more luck when I get there and ask at the tourist offices.

Thanks

Kim


----------

